# Fast Wheels from Canada to US



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Since the aluminum and automotive tariff was put in place last year has anyone in the US successful purchased and took delivery of Fast Wheels from any Canadian dealers? Would you mind sharing your experience here or in DM? Thanks much


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@Mad Hungarian ? Thoughts?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> @Mad Hungarian ? Thoughts?


Indeed, @beastmode13 and I were just DM'ing about this. It's been a bit challenging as the tariffs were so hastily implemented that so far no two shipments across the border seem to have been treated the same way. I know our online dealers that ship to the U.S. have been trying their best to cope with it, but I hope this thread sheds a little more light on it and will help them refine the process.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Indeed, @beastmode13 and I were just DM'ing about this. It's been a bit challenging as the tariffs were so hastily implemented that so far no two shipments across the border seem to have been treated the same way. I know our online dealers that ship to the U.S. have been trying their best to cope with it, but I hope this thread sheds a little more light on it and will help them refine the process.


@Mad Hungarian is correct, we have been in communication. I am hoping to get more minds on this. I've been browsing through this to find the right Harmonized Tariff Schedule for wheels for passenger car, lots of code for tractor wheels, but so far I've not seen a code for passenger car wheels. Perhaps someone on the forum has experience with customs clearance? https://hts.usitc.gov/?query=automobile wheel

I know aluminum and steel tariffs are in effect, and since the wheels are made from aluminum so there is a tariff on it. Trump has threatened to place a tariff on auto/auto parts, but that is not in effect as I can tell.


----------



## Cookiebob (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes, I bought mine from canadawheels.ca. Hong was very helpful there. You get in touch with them over email. Then you place the order online yourself. Then they direct the order to their headquarters. Then Hong or one of his coworker reship from there. They charge your credit card for the shipping minus taxes at that point. Then you pay UPS the import duties/tariff via the online tracking form once the item clears customs. The wheels take about three or four weeks to arrive at your door. Shipping is about $200. Tariff/duties about $50. All-in it was $900 for the wheels for me, minus mounting and balancing and the tire.

I’m in VA and have about 1000 miles on mine. I love them and have the #2 model 3 dragy time now, except I have a big project coming up and am now looking for a slightly different aesthetic.

If you’re interested in buying my wheels or need additional help ordering yours feel free to PM. Unfortunately I have a lot of practice shipping wheels — three 20” performance model 3 sets later 😣. It mostly involves lots of cling wrap.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your insight. The duty was the unknown part.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

I want to report back so other forum members in the US could gain some insights into the process of purchasing Fast Wheels FC04 from Candian dealers.

Three dealers were recommended to me by Fast Wheel @Mad Hungarian, and they are WheelWhiz, 1010Tires, and CanadaWheels. Only 1010Tires and CanadaWheels replied to my email inquiries. 1010Tires responded within minutes with their online chat tool and followed up in email right away after our online chat, CanadaWheels took two tries over four days to get a response. Both 1010Tires and CanadaWheels were willing to sell and ship to the USA. However, only 1010Tires mentioned the extra duty in force by the US Customs service, which they don't know how much it is. @cooklebob mentioned the duty for him was around $50. 1010Tires quoted me a shipping cost that was less than half of CanadaTires. I decided to place my order of FC04 19x9.5+35mm Bronze with 1010Tires. The wheels are backorder until early/mid-May, I will keep my finger cross for smooth delivery.

Looking forward to getting these wheels as my HPDE set.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Wahoo. I received UPS tracking information from 1010Tires today. It was shipped today, 2019.05.08, and currently at clearance house at Mississauga, ON, Canada.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Cleared US Custom on 2019.05.09, now it is on its way to Detroit. 2019.05.15, ETA Mountain View, California.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Duty is a lot less than I anticipated, but the brokerage fees.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

beastmode13 said:


> Duty is a lot less than I anticipated, but the brokerage fees.
> 
> View attachment 25888


Yeah, that's UPS for ya. Bunch of crooks when it comes to cross border shipping fees


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

They are here!!! What a beauty. 19x9.5+35mm, 21.1lb


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Base on data set of 1. I highly recommend purchasing FastWheel from 1010Tires in Canada. Once the wheels were in stock, it took 12 calendar days to deliver the wheels to me. Thanks @Mad Hungarian for the assistance along the way.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Could this be the first P3 Dually? 255+265mm  Wish my VS Forged was the same dark bronze as FW FC04.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

It was a tight fit getting these fat boys in, but all four are in.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

beastmode13 said:


> It was a tight fit getting these fat boys in, but all four are in.
> 
> View attachment 26061


I have a whole topic on how best to fit wheels & tires in the car.

It fits! Three people and a full set of wheels/tires.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

garsh said:


> I have a whole topic on how best to fit wheels & tires in the car.
> 
> It fits! Three people and a full set of wheels/tires.


Maybe I'll try that next time when I have some covers not to mark my white seats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I got a set from Canada Wheels a few weeks ago and luckily no bills for duty fees. took about a week total from ordering to arrival as well. then i took them to a family owned tire store whom i was worried wouldn't know anything about working on Tesla's but they were very familiar and I was in and out within an hour for a $50 install. quite pleased.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

beastmode13 said:


> Base on data set of 1. I highly recommend purchasing FastWheel from 1010Tires in Canada. Once the wheels were in stock, it took 12 calendar days to deliver the wheels to me. Thanks @Mad Hungarian for the assistance along the way.


You are most welcome!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> I have a whole topic on how best to fit wheels & tires in the car.
> 
> It fits! Three people and a full set of wheels/tires.


Witnessed this first hand.
Very impressive


----------



## ynguldyn (Mar 13, 2019)

DP: Purchased a set of 19" FC04s at Canadawheels for US$960.84 including shipping to Boston on 5/3. The wheels shipped on 5/21. Received on 5/24.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

ynguldyn said:


> DP: Purchased a set of 19" FC04s at Canadawheels for US$960.84 including shipping to Boston on 5/3. The wheels shipped on 5/21. Received on 5/24.


That's better price than 1010Tires.


----------



## ynguldyn (Mar 13, 2019)

beastmode13 said:


> That's better price than 1010Tires.


Correct. Once you specify you're a US buyer, 1010tires reprices the wheels to USD, and their price in USD is slightly more than in CAD (and yes, this is the opposite of what you would normally expect given the exchange rate). Their shipping is less expensive but not enough to compensate for the higher price of the wheels.


----------



## TwoK4drSi (Mar 11, 2019)

@Mad Hungarian I was shopping on the canada wheels website and saw that you guys have this wheel.

https://www.canadawheels.ca/fast-wheels/innovation-titanium-w1742?currentselectedvehicle=189395

Is this wheel rotary forged?


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

TwoK4drSi said:


> @Mad Hungarian I was shopping on the canada wheels website and saw that you guys have this wheel.
> 
> https://www.canadawheels.ca/fast-wheels/innovation-titanium-w1742?currentselectedvehicle=189395
> 
> Is this wheel rotary forged?


Nope, the F219 Innovation is standard cast construction.


----------



## 3s-a-charm (Dec 14, 2020)

I need some help with wheel and tire sizes please (@Mad Hungarian )

Looking at the FAST FC04 in titanium for 2021 Model Y Performance.

I don't mind a staggered setup especially if it will make the rear tires look better than a square setup from behind.

This will be a winter setup for me.

20" preferred.

What width wheel do I use and what tire sizes should I consider for the widths? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

beastmode13 said:


> Duty is a lot less than I anticipated, but the brokerage fees.
> 
> View attachment 25888


Finally, an answer to the oft-asked question if US resident have to pay taxes and/or duties on items purchased in Canada! I though we were the only ones having to suffer UPS's brokerage extortion fees for items bought in the US. Sorry, not trying to make light of this but it's an honest question I've always had because you never really hear from the US side of things


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

3s-a-charm said:


> I need some help with wheel and tire sizes please (@Mad Hungarian )
> 
> Looking at the FAST FC04 in titanium for 2021 Model Y Performance.
> 
> ...


It's completely up to you if you want to keep the stagger in winter... personally I'd go "square" to maximize traction on snow and ice but if you prefer the looks of the stagger setup and are willing to go a little easier on it when the weather goes pear shaped you can certainly do it.

If you choose square:
Optimum 20" FC04 spec for efficiency is same as OE in that size, 20x9.5 with +45 offset, however we're sold out of those in Titanium until March. You can use the 20x9.5 +35, you'll just lose a few percent efficiency by pushing the wheels out that extra 10 mm into the airflow. Note that we do have the +45 Black in stock.
Tire size will be 255/40R20.
Be sure to select 20" diameter from the wheel configuration menu when prompted, this will reset it to expect the square OE 20" sizing.

If you choose stagger:
You can use that same 20x9.5 +35 in front and pair it with a 20x11.0 +45 rear.
Tire sizes will be 255/40R20 front and 275/40R20, which closely match your current front/rear 21" overall diameters.
*Instead of setting the wheel config 20" I would recommend keep the 21" Uberturbine setting,* the pressures are the same but this will tell the car to keep the staggered diameter tire calibrations for the different front/rear rpms.


----------



## 3s-a-charm (Dec 14, 2020)

Mad Hungarian said:


> It's completely up to you if you want to keep the stagger in winter... personally I'd go "square" to maximize traction on snow and ice but if you prefer the looks of the stagger setup and are willing to go a little easier on it when the weather goes pear shaped you can certainly do it.
> 
> If you choose square:
> Optimum 20" FC04 spec for efficiency is same as OE in that size, 20x9.5 with +45 offset, however we're sold out of those in Titanium until March. You can use the 20x9.5 +35, you'll just lose a few percent efficiency by pushing the wheels out that extra 10 mm into the airflow. Note that we do have the +45 Black in stock.
> ...


Perfect! I've ordered a set of FAST wheels. The wheel shop recommended this setup...

_Fast Wheels 20x8.5 F & 20x9.5 R + 255/40/20 & 275/40/20 _


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

3s-a-charm said:


> Perfect! I've ordered a set of FAST wheels. The wheel shop recommended this setup...
> 
> _Fast Wheels 20x8.5 F & 20x9.5 R + 255/40/20 & 275/40/20 _


Good stuff!
I'd have personally gone for the wider 9.5 / 11.0 wheel sizing to lower rolling resistance, but the combo you chose definitely works.


----------

